# JD 2010 brake locking up



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a 63 2010 that when you apply the right brake it locks up immediately and will not release until you stop and reverse direction. Does the same going forward or backwards....any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Westy! Does the right brake seize up if you apply both brakes at the same time? Just off the cuff here, it sounds like the right brake mechanism is loose.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Westy,

Your tractor has differential mechanical dry disc brakes. My GUESS is that the right side brake pads are worn out, allowing the mechanical system to overtravel and stick. Check it out....You probably need an I&T shop manual (~$30) for your tractor before you start the job.


----------



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your reply...I haven't had a chance even to look at it yet so you could be right.


----------



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Westy! Does the right brake seize up if you apply both brakes at the same time? Just off the cuff here, it sounds like the right brake mechanism is loose.


Yes the right locks up regardless if there both pushed or only the one...there is no braking force felt at all before it locks up....I haven't got it apart yet just figured maybe I could have parts ready when I do.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The brake may be contaminated with oil. The oil makes them grabby. Also could have moisture in them and be rusted.


----------



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

thanks for the ideas guys but I finally got my brake asm apart today.....I really don't see anything that would cause a lock up. Disks are not overly worn, they are not oil contaminated at all, the 3 balls are as smooth as new, both springs look good with lots of tension left. 
now I really am lost.


----------



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

westy_ca said:


> Yes the right locks up regardless if there both pushed or only the one...there is no braking force felt at all before it locks up....I haven't got it apart yet just figured maybe I could have parts ready when I do.


Hi... ive got my brakes apart and see nothing really wrong....what do you mean by the mechanism being loose?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Perhaps it's just the lighting, but with the disc on the right, the grooves appear to be very shallow in spots. Unless this is only an illusion, my guess is those discs are well worn, whether you think so or not. I suspect when compared to new units, it will become much apparent. The thickness of these discs determines how far the balls travel within the ramps, and at some point it's possible for sticking to occur since the ramps become more narrow and shallow as travel increases. I would replace the discs and see what happens.


----------



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

Fedup said:


> Perhaps it's just the lighting, but with the disc on the right, the grooves appear to be very shallow in spots. Unless this is only an illusion, my guess is those discs are well worn, whether you think so or not. I suspect when compared to new units, it will become much apparent. The thickness of these discs determines how far the balls travel within the ramps, and at some point it's possible for sticking to occur since the ramps become more narrow and shallow as travel increases. I would replace the discs and see what happens.


Thanks yes that's my plan is to replace them all


----------

